

Real World Clojure - Adrock
http://tech.puredanger.com/2011/10/20/real-world-clojure/

======
andrewcooke
most of those are (no criticism of post intended) as much about fp as clojure.

intellij/idea + la clojure plugin wasn't mentioned, but is also a pretty good
environment (however, i am seriously annoyed that the c/c++ plugin is dead -
how can a major ide ignore c?!).

and i second the problems with profiling (see
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7223297/please-help-me-
un...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7223297/please-help-me-understand-
these-clojure-hprof-traces)) - traces don't help much at all, but you can
force critical chunks of code to java-like speed with some effort.

one thing that i don't think was mentioned is that the language (+ libraries)
was changing pretty quickly not so long ago. i am not sure if it's stabilised
"forever", or if 1.4 was just an exception, but 1.3 to 1.4 has been less
traumatic than previous releases.

also, while i'm at it, it's probably worth emphasizing the two things that
clojure has that you wouldn't expect from just "java + fp". first, the lazy
sequences are great. imho this buys you some of the flexibility of haskell
without the "other stuff". it was always possible in other languages, of
course, but clojure makes it the new normal, and it's great. second, the
multithreading support (not just the lack of state, but the transactional mem
stuff). in both cases, it's like "haskell for normals" :o) (and in haskell's
defense, perhaps explicit types would help with some of the design /
architectural issues mentioned in the article once you start using hofs).

~~~
simonb
The language should be less of a moving target now, after the changes in 1.3.

~~~
puredanger
Agreed. The transition from 1.2 to 1.3 (due to libraries, contrib shattering,
and language changes) was probably a man-month of effort for us. However, it
appears that 1.3 to 1.4 is probably a couple hrs work in fixing a few minor
things.

------
zackzackzack
Neat. I wish I could find a job that used clojure. To overuse a cliche, I know
enough to be dangerous but not enough to be deadly. There is a ton of awesome
work being done in the language and it would be fun to really learn it via
hard problems.

~~~
swannodette
I recently helped a friend get a Clojure job. I think there are good
opportunities if you're looking.

~~~
zackzackzack
I am still deeply embedded in undergrad for a year or so, so it's more of
"that would be nice someday to do" then a "I hate programming all day long in
python" type situation. I'll probably try making a real/useful project with
clojure before I start looking around the market for sure though.

------
kleiba
Discussion from 7 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3136914>

------
eragnew
Clojure is currently #2 on my to-learn list, after some Python tools like
Pyramid and Flask. Clojure looks simply fascinating, from what I can tell.

Alex, thanks for posting stuff like this. I'm going to look through your
archives as well to see what I can learn. Might just have to make a trip to
St. Louis in September for Strange Loop :)

------
scoith
Any programming language X people crying over "Real life X" ---it's always a
sad story.

